# That time of the month!



## Guest (Nov 27, 2000)

I am wondering if anyone's symptoms and pain seems to double around their period. Starting three days before my period, all during, and 3 days after I have extreme pain. Literally from the minute I put a bite of breakfast in my mouth until I go to bed I am in agony. Has anyone heard of any connection with IBS and that time of the month?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2000)

used to have the same problem during my cycle...which was anyting but regular..thank goodness for the hysterectomy. remember, everything is all pushed together down ther. My cramps triggered my IBS, my IBS triggered my cramps and the three pregnancies triggered my bladder! it was such fun!! Good luck. Midol and Donnatal helped.------------------Sherry


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Welcome to the Board, Kristin. Yes, IBS problems are very common during menstruation, as many of us know.







If you post your questions over on the Discussion forum, you'll get tons of answers. Right now you've accidently posted it in the food section, where people won't see it.A good idea would be to look at the FAQ section where it explains more about how the board works and what the different forums are.It's good to have you here, although I'm sorry you have IBS. JeanG


----------

